# Hope Ride 2007 - Hope, Indiana



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I've lived in central Indiana for two years now and haven't gotten around to doing a group ride. My current roommate rides too, and so I was encouraged to sign up for this one. It's only about 15 minutes away and winds through some pretty country. The roomie's dad signed up so they rode together, but one of my coworkers, Mike, signed up too, so I went with him.

We did the 50 miles. Could have done the 64 easy, but oh well.

We had a gorgeous day - started out nice and cool, ended in the mid 80's and sunny. Not terribly windy. All of us had a good time and ate some great food.

The ride there.










Mike and some others in the sunrise.










We stopped at Anderson "Falls." Nothing was falling today, other than leaves.










There were a few interesting bridges, this being one - steel with wooden bottom. Another had steel grating, but was in a steep valley, so no pictures.










Mike and I riding with some others in one of the prettier areas.










Friendly natives!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

My thoughts on the day and the ride!










Some cool steeds at the second rest stop. Somehow they beat us to the third stop, but we never did see who rode them.










The second stop was held at Simmons Winery, complete with Bluegrass band. The kid on the fiddle was NOT bad. 










Time to clean the fields. Hold your breath and shut your eyes!










The result - a corncob obstacle course. Hey, that's a good band name.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Some of the typical central IN riding country. I was happy to find that the course had a few hills, but nothing steep. This is more of what I ride normally.










The final stop for us was lunch, complete with more music - these guys were darn good.










The food, likewise, was excellent. Grilled pork tenderloin with baked beans and pasta salad. Mmmmm, pork.










The result, with some leggage for the Lounge people.










Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Great ride report! I've yet to do anything like this, but I really need to, it seems lie great fun. Thanks for sharing!




joe


----------



## hammer.six (Apr 15, 2007)

Great pictures, looks and sounds like it was a great day!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I've never been to Indiana. Always good to see some new scenery. Nice job on the pics!


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Girchy, is that the bridge on the greenway in Anderson, right by Minnetrista?

I used to run on that greenway all the time when I lived in Yorktown. Cool beans.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmm ... flat roads. What I wouldn't give to ride on a flat road these days.

BTW, my brother and I rode the week-long Touring Ride in Rural Indiana last September. It was a very nice ride but quite a bit hillier terrain than your photos appear to show. I enjoyed it and would ride there again.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Those paved single-lanes look like a lot of fun. And I can't think of a better way to end a ride than with some good food and live music!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ha!

I couldn't see your photos from work.

They look great at home.

Nice report and it sure looks like a fun ride.

2 thumbs way up.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Antonio_B said:


> Girchy, is that the bridge on the greenway in Anderson, right by Minnetrista?
> 
> I used to run on that greenway all the time when I lived in Yorktown. Cool beans.


Uhhh, sure?  

By greenway, do you mean MUT type thing? We were on roads the whole time....I didn't know about a path up there.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Hmmm ... flat roads. What I wouldn't give to ride on a flat road these days.
> 
> BTW, my brother and I rode the week-long Touring Ride in Rural Indiana last September. It was a very nice ride but quite a bit hillier terrain than your photos appear to show. I enjoyed it and would ride there again.


I'll trade you some flats for some hills.

The terrain varies widely here in IN, even in my county...west of the interstate in towards Nashville it is extremely hilly with winding roads. But east it's mostly flat with little bits of hills here and there.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Great pictures. That looks like an awesome ride.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Uhhh, sure?
> 
> By greenway, do you mean MUT type thing? We were on roads the whole time....I didn't know about a path up there.


Then that answers my question. It is, in fact, a MUT but looks (at least in that photo) exactly like that shot of the bridge.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like a fun ride.

I've dodged a number of things on the road before, but never corncobs.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I had wanted to do that ride but was on my way back from a week-long bike trip in Tennessee. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

